# New Mp2801



## 0b5cur1ty (Mar 11, 2007)

I only have this mobile phone pic to display, but I wanted to share my enjoyment of my new MP2801 with everyone here. It has barely left my wrist in the days since the postman called and every time I look at it the wonderfully simple design just smiles back up at me: No date, no dial text, no manufacturer's name; just the military dial symbols and that terrific bright red second hand to watch as it sweeps around the face.

With the exception of my G-Shock, this is the most inexpensive watch I own and I love it more every time I put it on - for the money, the quality is almost ridiculously good and Ollech & Wajs now get my vote as the most underrated brand around.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one

I really like these, clean simple dial, manual wind and cool red seconds hand.....Nice...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great choice of watch, also have to agree that O&W do offer great value for money


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks good, nice clear dial.


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

A best OW mil base watch Nice red hand and well reading dial....yes, this will be my next OW.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

hi,

love mine










paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I use to love mine, until I sold it









Here's a pic on one of Roy's mesh straps, which I have to say really do suit the MP


----------



## 0b5cur1ty (Mar 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> hi,
> 
> love mine
> 
> ...


Great photo! ...and it looks very nice on that strap too.


----------



## 0b5cur1ty (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's a wrist-shot. My photography is not improving  but I really am loving this watch more every time I wear it. My other watches have been getting very little time on my wrist since I got the MP...


----------

